# Power Trunk Malfunction?



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Trunk Malfunction?*

******************************************
*Archival Note:*

Since this is the first thread listed in the Phaeton TOC that refers to diagnosing *trunk lid opening problems*, it is a logical place to refer to Michael's (PanEuropean's) summary of the technical diagnostic method best applied in these cases. Please refer to post #23 in the thread listed below for further information:

*How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module*

There is also information elsewhere in the TOC that refers to a known issue of fraying of the trunk cable loom.

My apologies to Art Warshaw for inserting an edit here.

Chris
******************************************


My power trunk is acting strangely.
Yesterday, I tried to open it with the key fob. It clicked a few times and appeared to activate the pinch protection. It never moved so I manually opened the trunk , pushed the inside button. The lid came down halfway and stopped. I pushed the button again and it closed. I then tried the key again and it worked perfectly.
Today, the same thing happened. Went through the same process. Worked perfectly then drove 5 minutes home and tried again. Once again, the trunk would not open. Once I went through the manual process, I then closed it and then used the key fob to open it. It worked perfectly three times in a row.
Any thoughts?
Thanks
Art


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

I've encountered a glitch or two in the past year, but the main problem I have with my trunk is sometimes after pressing the VW emblem switch, it just won't respond. I can press it ten times to no avail. I finally have to press the key fob trunk button and suddenly it opens. Afterwards, it works fine. It doesn't happen often but just enough to make me wonder.







Is this a Kessy issue?


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (dcowan699)*

VW emblem switch? Where?


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (dcowan699)*

Assume everyone read the FAQs on this, as there are a few. The one to get the trunk back in sync is http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1714577, and there are other trunk solutions and issues described in the same FAQ area.
Our trunk has not been responding to the door button from time to time. Haven't figured that out yet, the valet button has been in the "off" position. 



_Modified by Jim_CT at 10:58 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I've encountered a glitch or two in the past year, but the main problem I have with my trunk is sometimes after pressing the VW emblem switch, it just won't respond. I can press it ten times to no avail. I finally have to press the key fob trunk button and suddenly it opens. Afterwards, it works fine. It doesn't happen often but just enough to make me wonder.







Is this a Kessy issue?

I have this exact problem. The emblem switch doesn't work maybe 1 out of 10 times even though I have the fob in my pocket. No rhyme or reason that I can figure out.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (Jim_CT)*

Thanks Jim
Tried that and I think it is resolved. I'll test it again tomorrow
Art


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (car_guy)*

OK - what VW emblem switch are you talking about???
Art


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

It's part of the Tech Package. Do you have it? If yes, push the middle of the VW emblem on the trunk. You will hear a faint click. That's it. If you have the key fob with you, the trunk will open when you do that.


_Modified by Paldi at 11:09 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (Paldi)*

OK, I'll give it a try
Here I thought I'd learned everything already!!!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_OK - what VW emblem switch are you talking about???
Art

Art, like Fred said, I'm referring to the big VW on your trunk lid. Are you not aware of the microswitch that is in the exact center of the VW emblem on your trunk? Press right in the middle of the VW emblem of your trunk while possessing the key in your pocket. You will hear a light click when you have pressed it correctly and this should activate your electric trunk opener.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_OK, I'll give it a try
Here I thought I'd learned everything already!!!

Art, I just can't believe your dealer didn't explain this to you.








Post back when you've got it figured out so we can rest at ease that you know how to do this










_Modified by dcowan699 at 10:25 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

Interesting - thanks for the tip Fred. Tomorrow I'll find out if the trunk is really back in sync
Art


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

David and I will stay up!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

Art:
Below is a photograph that illustrates how to open the trunk lid. This presumes you have the hydraulically assisted trunk. If you keep your key fob in your pant pocket, you might occasionally find it necessary to rotate your body so that the key fob has line of sight to the car. In other words, if your torso is between the key fob and the antennas in the bumper (there are two, more or less either side of the licence plate), the antenna may not detect the key.
There are a number of discussions in the TOC (FAQ) about solving trunk lid problems. Rarely (very rarely) the slave controller for the trunk will pack it in entirely, and need to be replaced. There is also a thread that explains how to replace that controller.
VW will be publishing a technical bulletin sometime in the next few weeks that consolidates all the information from these threads into one TB, and also provides additional detail explaining how to perform an initial adaptation of the trunk lid controller if a new one is installed.
Michael
How to open the Trunk Lid (electrically, using the pushbutton on the trunk lid logo)
....How to open the Trunk Lid (manually, using the key)
....How to reset the power trunk lid when it gets out of synch
....Trunk will not open... (essential reading, this explains the valet lockout button)
....Trunk will not close...
....Trunk opens by itself...
J605 Trunk Lid Control Module – how to replace
*How to open the power assisted trunk lid (4E7)*


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (dcowan699)*

Hope you guys didn't stay up all night







.
I did discover the emblem switch thanks to your guidance and it did work. Now, I'm going to test the trunk to see if it is back in sync. I'll let you know
Thank again
Art


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

I made it till 3:00 A.M. then gave up on you


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (dcowan699)*

I owe you one David!!!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

I'm just glad that you've discovered that little hidden feature. Nice way to hide a button isn't it?? Most folks are amazed when I show that to them.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (dcowan699)*

That is pretty amazing. I'm looking forward to trying that one out on a curious onlooker!!!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
VW will be publishing a technical bulletin sometime in the next few weeks that consolidates all the information from these threads into one TB, and also provides additional detail explaining how to perform an initial adaptation of the trunk lid controller if a new one is installed.
Michael

This may not be the best place to post this, but since you brought up the *Technical Bulletin*, I'll pose this question. Is there a way to find all the Technical Bulletins that have been issued for the Phaeton? Possibly place them in the FAQ's and update them as needed.
I'm aware that when you go in for service, the Service Dept. is suppose to check for Technical Bulletins that pertain to your car. With the Phaeton discontinued in NA and considering just how few Phaetons there are in NA, I just want to be sure my Service Dept. is up to date. I trust my Phaeton tech and he seems to love the car as much as I do, but I know over time he has a lot more important things to read and keep up on than my car. This may be a way to help him keep up,so to speak.
Just a thought.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (W126C)*

Regarding the trunk discussion, it seems patience is important. If I try to hurry up the process by pushing the button(s) more than once, the car seems to decide it won't open the trunk. Then a few minutes later it works fine. 
BTW - According to the manual, (book 3.1.1 page 40), if you have been driving the car faster than 4 mph, the car must be stopped completely and a door must be opened before the trunk lid can be opened.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (Jim_CT)*

I have attempted to open the trunk manually and I feel like I'm about to twist the key off in the lock. Is it supposed to feel like that? I have not been willing to push it, so as of now, I have not opened the trunk manually. 
I've tried the reset key turning thing about 8 times now. The trunk works perfectly for multiple repetitions. As soon as I leave the car alone for about five minutes, it seems to forget. 
An additional thing that I've noticed is that if I try the Kessy trunk entry, I hear the latch mechanism open, close, open then close again. If I then push the VW emblem again, it works as it's supposed to. What does this mean?
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_
This may not be the best place to post this, but since you brought up the *Technical Bulletin*, I'll pose this question. Is there a way to find all the Technical Bulletins that have been issued for the Phaeton? Possibly place them in the FAQ's and update them as needed.

That's a good idea, Brent. The post about Phaeton technical bulletins is listed in the last of the 4 posts on the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), it is the second item down on the fourth post: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) Summary.
There is only one 'mandatory' TB for the Phaeton, and that is TB 00-06-02 - W12 (only!) Underbody Cover Attachment Modification - the one that describes how to remove the little plastic boss from the underbody sound absorbing pad on the W12 Phaeton. Personally, I don't think that is a particularly important TB, it was only issued in America (not in Europe), I think the product liability people might have been the folks pushing for it, rather than the engineering people.
There is an abstract of the contents of each TB at the post I referred to (Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) Summary).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_I have attempted to open the trunk manually and I feel like I'm about to twist the key off in the lock. Is it supposed to feel like that? I have not been willing to push it, so as of now, I have not opened the trunk manually. 
I've tried the reset key turning thing about 8 times now. The trunk works perfectly for multiple repetitions. As soon as I leave the car alone for about five minutes, it seems to forget. An additional thing that I've noticed is that if I try the Kessy trunk entry, I hear the latch mechanism open, close, open then close again. If I then push the VW emblem again, it works as it's supposed to. What does this mean?

Hi Art:
It requires quite a bit of force to turn the key blade in the trunk lock cylinder on my Phaeton (with power trunk) also, so, I think that the rather high level of resistance you are encountering is normal. When we use the key blade to open the trunk of a Phaeton with the power trunk operating mechanism, we are actually moving all the parts in the mechanism - solenoids, actuators, etc., not just releasing a latch. You might want to ask your VW dealer to lubricate the lock cylinder for you when you next take the car in, though - because of where that lock cylinder is located (in a low pressure area when the car is being driven), it is possible that it has dried out a bit.
Concerning the trunk lid forgetting its adaptation settings, I have these suggestions for you, in this order of priority:
*1)* Wait a couple of weeks until VW issues a TB that more fully describes the process of adapting the trunk lid controller. I have no idea how I happen to know that there is a TB forthcoming on this







so don't ask me, please.
*2) *Have your VW dealer do a diagnostic scan of controller 46 (the central comfort controller) to see if there are any fault codes being kicked up by the trunk lid controller, which is a slave to the central comfort controller. If the controller needs to be replaced, it will say so in plain language (e.g. 'defective controller'). If you don't get a message like that, then you should not consider replacing the controller. You might find another fault message that indicates that the problem is being caused by something else. The controllers are expensive (about $500), so, it's not the kind of part you want to replace just 'on spec'.
*3)* Have your VW dealer adapt the trunk lid controller following the instructions on this post: How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module. These instructions are 'sufficient', but they are not as good as what will be forthcoming soon.
*4)* It is very uncommon (but possible) for the gas filled struts to go bad. If they do go bad, they might be putting up too much resistance to the hydraulic actuation mechanism. I kind of doubt this, because you mention that you are having difficulties getting the trunk to open. The gas filled struts do not offer any resistance at all to the first few inches of opening (look at the geometry of the hinge, you will see what I mean). Anyway, if your dealer has another Phaeton on the lot that does *NOT *have the power trunk, swap the gas filled struts with it, and see if the effort required to close the trunk lid on the non-powered Phaeton is acceptable or not. That's about the only way to function-test the gas filled struts.
Hope this helps.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:10 AM 3-13-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

This is the stuff you want to use to lubricate the trunk lid lock cylinder, accept no substitutes.
*VW Lock Cylinder Lubricant*


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael and other techies
Just wanted to update you on my ongoing "trunk research project".
When I try the trunk sync fix, my trunk will function perfectly, using all various means of opening the trunk, until there is an approximate 20 second gap between operational attempts. As soon as the gap occurs, the trunk ceases to be in sync and needs to be reset again. I can repeat this process consistently.
I thought I had it pegged to when the dash display went completely dark but it seems to take a couple seconds more then this as the trunk opened a second or two after the dash went dark.
I suspect this delay is significant - any thoughts?
Art


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

I'm thinking a weak battery in your key fob. Try using the other key for a couple of days. Just speculating here... nothing else worked.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (Paldi)*

Does anyone know for sure whether the feature of touching the bottom of the V on the VW trunk emblem to open it works if you don't have the Keyless entry option? My new car has the tech package but not the Kesy and I can't get it to open. I think I used to feel a slight "give" on my V8 with the kessy and then hear the "click" before it opened, but with the W12 I don't feel or hear anything.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (Paldi)*

Well, tried resyncing it with both key fobs. No change. Worth a shot!!
It's quite fascinating because I can push the Kessy button on the trunk lid, push the key fob button or use the interior release and what happens is this:
First, the trunk lid starts to pop open, then it closes again, then starts to pop open, then stops dead. At this point you can manually lift the trunk lid. If I push the Kessy button again without lifting the lid, it locks the trunk again. This is the only button that relocks the trunk.
Then if I push the Kessy button again (third time) or push the key fob button or use the interior release the trunk actuates perfectly, lid go up everything works as expected. Push the lid button and the trunk closes.
I can then actuate the trunk with the key fob, the interior release or the Kessy button. I could do this repeatedly with the trunk functioning perfectly as long as there is no delay greater then about 20 seconds after the previous operation.
Once the delay occurs, the system has to go through the same process to open the trunk.
The delay is what I'm becoming curious about. It's like the car has a short term memory loss.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_Does anyone know for sure whether the feature of touching the bottom of the V on the VW trunk emblem to open it works if you don't have the Keyless entry option?

Jay,
I was thinking about that after you left on Saturday. I think you _do_ need KESSY in order to be able to do the "emblem touch" thing. It will still work with the remote & button on the driver's door, though.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (murphybaileysam)*

Don't know this as fact but I strongly suspect that only with Kessy will the microswitch exist that allows this function. So with the new W12 you will have power trunk as part of the tech package with the key fob and interior release acting as your actuators.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

I had a trunk problem once or twice. Last time here's what went down.
I had the cover over the spare tire up and attached to the rim of the trunk. I forgot it was up. I hit the close button on the trunk and it closed down on the spare tire well cover. Dumb mistake.
The trunk failed to go up when I hit the button on the drivers door. So I lifted the trunk lid open by hand. Then I hit the switch on the driver's door again. Then I hit the close trunk button the trunk lid (after lowering the spare tire cover) and the trunk closed. It's been fine since.
So, when everything is working - before 20 seconds elapses - close the trunk with the button but stop it from closing all the way. Then open it fully by hand, push the "open" button in the drivers door, then push the "close" button on the trunk lid. Hope it works!


_Modified by Paldi at 11:06 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

Guys, just a word in your ear about nomenclature for these systems:
Every Phaeton in the world has a 'KESEY' (*K*eyless *E*ntry, *S*tart and *E*xit S*y*stem) controller in it, regardless of whether the car has keyless entry or not. The KESEY controller is a basic part of the design of the car, it handles all sorts of processes related to door and window operation, locking, power distribution related to entry and start, and so forth. 'KESEY' does not equal 'keyless access', for that reason, the two words should not be used as if they were synonyms - they aren't.
Some Phaetons also have a keyless entry system. This comprises a series of antennas both inside and outside the car, and door handles that detect touch (for unlocking) and have a little button on them (for locking). I don't know whether the microswitch in the trunk lid emblem exists on Phaetons that do not have keyless access. It is possible that the microswitch is there, but, it is not enabled. About the only way to find out would be to park the car in a very quiet location and then press the middle of the emblem while listening for the little 'click' that the switch makes when it is pressed. There is a measured value block (MVB) that reports the status of the switch behind the trunk lid logo, but off the top of my head, I don't recall what that MVB is. It will be in controller 46, though (the Central Comfort Controller), and will probably appear somewhere in controller 05 (the Access and Start Control Module) as well.
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (Paldi)*

Well, the one thing I haven't tried in this sequence is the pulling the inside release before I push the lid button. In the name of research I'll give it a try


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Oh yeah - lastly, just to add to the terminology confusion: Here in the Phaeton forum, when we speak of 'keyless entry', we all think of the system that allows you to unlock and lock your Phaeton without every touching the key fob - it just has to be on your person.
When owners of other VW products (Golf, Jetta, etc.) speak of 'keyless entry', they usually mean the ability to unlock the car by pressing a button on the remote control, instead of having to stick the key blade in the slot in the door handle and twist it.
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

I guess we snobs meant KESEY in the pure Phaeton sense. 
They make other Volkswagens???


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_Well, the one thing I haven't tried in this sequence is the pulling the inside release before I push the lid button. 

Art:
Try this:
*1)* Listen for the presence of a click when you press the logo on the trunk lid. That will tell you if there is a microswitch in that logo.
*2)* If you hear a click, unlock your car doors using the 'unlock button' on the key fob, then, try pressing the logo on the middle of the trunk.
I know there are differences in the user interface between Golfs in NAR and Golfs in Europe, even though the hardware on the two cars is identical. You can open the trunk of a ROW Golf IV by just pressing the exterior trunk release button (it's just above the licence plate) as long as the doors of the car are unlocked and the car is not moving. You can't do the same thing with a NAR Golf, you have to press the unlock button on the key fob. The reason for the difference is to provide greater security to NAR vehicle owners - on a NAR Golf IV, it is not possible for someone to open your trunk if you are sitting at a stoplight and you have not bothered to lock the car doors. This is not a concern in Europe, so, VW left the exterior trunk release button active (enabled) whenever the car doors were not locked.
It is possible that the NAR Phaetons that have the power trunk opening and closing feature but do not have full 'keyless access' work the same way - for the same security reasons.
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael
I figure that eventually I'm going to take it to the dealer to resolve the issue. 
I was just hoping to sort it out on my own so that I can stop the idiot salesman at the dealer from his glee at seeing me at the dealership once again. He's a sick puppy!! He wanted me to buy a beamer.
Anyway, my car does have the keyless entry option and I have effectively used the VW logo button to open the trunk. The trunk opening has become a bit of a pain because it gets out of sync as I mentioned in an earlier post. I've tried a variety of permutations just for "research" and can not get the trunk to stay in sync. 
This started a couple of weeks after I bought the car and happened for the first time after I used a small hair dryer to warm a clear vinyl dealer affixed logo so that I could peel it off the trunk lid. Now I'm left wondering if this could have had anything to do with it, although I'd be very surprised as it wan't on very long and I had a bare hand next to the logo without discomfort.
Art


----------



## laser34 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

I have had the identical problem since approx five days after collecting my new Phaeton. Tried the fix posted on this site to re-synchronise the power boot lid but to no avail. It works OK until I leave the vehicle for a minute or two and then it's back to square one. My dealer had a look at this problem when they were replacing my faulty sat-nav display unit. They said it was fixed but on collecting the car, bingo, the boot lid would not power open.
I have noticed everytime I start the car the vehicle information display momentarily shows the "red boot open warning" symbol and I am sure this is related in some way. I'll let you know how my dealer gets on with this problem.
Regards
Simon - London


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (laser34)*

Simon
I see the same red display, as you described, momentarily as you start the car. Then it disappears. Sounds like we could have the same issue. I'm interested to see what your dealer says. I'm going to mine tomorrow as the Phaeton tech is off on Mondays
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_My power trunk is acting strangely. Yesterday, I tried to open it with the key fob. It clicked a few times and appeared to activate the pinch protection. It never moved so I manually opened the trunk , pushed the inside button. The lid came down halfway and stopped. I pushed the button again and it closed. I then tried the key again and it worked perfectly.
Today, the same thing happened. Went through the same process. Worked perfectly then drove 5 minutes home and tried again. Once again, the trunk would not open. Once I went through the manual process, I then closed it and then used the key fob to open it. It worked perfectly three times in a row.
Any thoughts?

Hi Art:
Getting back to your original question from the top of page 1, here is a fix that I think will get you back in business. Take the car to the dealer and suggest that they do the following:
*1)* Ensure that the Vehicle Power Supply Battery is fully charged (check it with the Midtronics tester). If it does not indicate that it is fully charged, hook it up to a charger and charge it until it passes the test with the Midtronics tester. Once it passes the fully charged test, start the engine and leave the engine running for the balance of the steps in this procedure.
*2)* Place the trunk lid in the 2/3 open position (doesn't matter how they get it into that position).
*3)* *Make sure that nothing whatsoever is in the way of the trunk lid closing.*  This is very important, because there will be no pinch protection present when the following step is taken.
*4)* Turn on the ignition power, hook up a VAS 5051B or 5052 diagnostic scan tool to the car (via an open driver door window, so that all the doors and the engine compartment lid can be closed while the process is followed), then, open controller 46 (Central Comfort Controller) and check for fault codes. Note any fault codes that are present, and attempt to clear them (not through GFF). Once the fault codes are cleared, go to Function 10 (Adaptation), then go to adaptation channel 24, and enter a value of 0 (zero) and save that value.
The trunk lid will then go through a range of motion exercise to determine what the physical limits of 'fully open' and 'fully closed' are. Once that exercise is complete, close the controller, unplug the scan tool, roll up the windows, lock the car, and leave it alone for about 2 minutes.
*5) *Now, try unlocking (opening) the trunk lid, either with the button on the key fob, the switch on the driver door, or the button on the rear VW logo. Allow the lid to open fully and stop. Wait a few seconds, press the 'close trunk' button (the square one to the right of the trunk latch), and the trunk should close. Pinch protection will be active during step 5 and for all subsequent use.
This should solve your problem. In the not too distant future, the Guided Functions of the VAS diagnostic scan tools will be updated to include this procedure.
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Michael
Thanks
I'll take this with me to the dealer today and post back with the results
Art


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

Ok, the answer is that it didn't work. 
We ran it through the process several times to make sure we had done it correctly. Spent an hour at least with the tech trying different permutations aside from this fix to no avail.
On another matter, yesterday, I had the same fault occur that caused the Tech line to suggest replacing the Mechatronics unit a few weeks back. Since that's going to take a couple of days to accomplish, I'm leaving it at the dealer who will in the mean time call the tech line and see if they have any suggestions regarding the trunk operation.
Did get to meet another Phaeton owner while at the dealer who had not heard of the forum and he was quite interested to learn about it. I suspect you will see him posting in the near future.
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

Hi Art:
Gee, at this point, I am pretty much running out of ideas to suggest.
I rather suspect that the J605 Trunk Lid controller is innocent, because you would see a pretty definitive fault code ("Defective Controller") if the controller had problems. I have had one of these controllers fail on my car, so I speak from experience. There is more information about replacement of that controller (and adaptation of a new controller) at this thread: How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module. You will also find details of how I did the adaptation of the trunk lid controller on my Phaeton in the first message of that post - it is a bit different than the 'newer' instructions I gave above, in that I used adaptation channels 22 and 23, however, it worked for me.
I wonder if there is a problem with the hydraulic mechanism that raises and lowers the trunk lid? I hope not, it is a PITA to replace that mechanism.
All I can suggest now is that your Phaton technician contact the Helpline and speak to the experts at Auburn Hills.
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks
I'll let you know what they do to fix it
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

OK, that would be great if you could get back to us when the problem does get solved and let us know what the cause of the problem and the solution was.
In the meantime, just in case anyone looks this thread up in the future, here's the details of the three adaptation functions that pertain to the motorized trunk lid.
*From the VAG-COM Label File for the Comfort Controller (3D0-959-933.lbl)*

;---------------------------------------------------
;
; adaptation information
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
;Remark: Channels 12 to 21 are not available
; Channels 22, 23 , and 24 relate to calibration of the trunk lid (J605 calibration)
; Channel 25 deals with enabling window operation via the remote control key, but this is not the only value that needs to be changed to enable this.
; Channel 26 sets the 15 second delay if the door is opened with a confused remote control key blade.
;
;
A022,0,Adaptation of J605 controller (motorized trunk lid) - closed position
;
A023,0,Adaptation of J605 controller (motorized trunk lid) - open position
;
;Remark: The above two functions are used whenever a new J605 controller is installed.
;Once the J605 has been adapted, it can usually be re-adapted (if it becomes confused, for example,
;by activation of pinch protection, or changing direction in the middle of a cycle) by simply moving
;- by hand - the trunk lid to the fully open position, then pressing the 'trunk lid release' button
;on the key fob remote, and observing that the two tail-lights blink in recognition. Once that is done,
;the trunk lid can then be closed by pressing the close button located on the bottom lip of the trunk lid.
;It should not be necessary to need to use a scan tool to re-adapt a confused trunk lid mechanism.
;
A024,0,Adaptation of J605 controller (motorized trunk lid) - Range of Motion
A24,05,This procedure is used to allow the hydraulic trunk lid mechanism to learn
A24,06,the full range of motion available to it. Follow these steps:
;
A24,07, 1 - Start the engine and leave it running for the duration of the procedure.
A24,08, 2 - Place the trunk lid in the two-thirds open position.
A24,09, 3 - Make sure there are no objects or cables in the way of the trunk lid closing.
A24,10, 4 - WARNING - Pinch Protection is inhibited during this adaptation procedure!
A24,11, 5 - Enter, test, and save a value of 0 (zero) in channel 24.
A24,12, 6 - The lid will open fully, then close fully. Stay out of its way!
A24,13, The adaptation procedure is now complete.



_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:04 PM 3-21-2006_


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

art, you were at russell yesterday (3/21) and met another phaeton there? it must have been a first. i was there as well having the brake fluid refreshed, so there were 3 phaetons there on the same day. i was going to have the air cleaner replaced and the tsb done, but they didn't have either of the parts. i understood the tsb clips, but i went in last week and told them i was bringing in a w12 phaeton for an air cleaner replacement and just wanted to make sure they would order the filter if needed. they insisted there would be no problem, they definately had a filter.
and so it goes.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (calmone)*

Hi Bill
Yup, three in the same day. 
Your air filter tale makes me wonder a bit about the parts dept?? Having run one, I would think they would have pulled the part or at least put a note on it and had it ready. 
The other P was a W12 and the owner runs a tax service. He was interested in the forum so I sent him a link.
I've also run into a Dr who has a black V8, lives just east of Normandy Shopping Center
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (calmone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calmone* »_...told them I was bringing in a W12 Phaeton for an air cleaner replacement and just wanted to make sure they would order the filter if needed...

Two filters, actually - there is one on either side of the engine. There's a bit more information about the air filters for the W12 Phaeton at this post: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intakes.
FWIW, whenever I need to bring my Phaeton into the VW dealer for scheduled service (the 10K inspections), I call the Phaeton tech to arrange a date that is convenient for him, and I also call the Parts Manager and ask him to place an order for all the consumables that will be needed to do the job. It's reasonable to expect the dealership to stock filters for the Golfs and Jettas, however, not too many dealers keep air, pollen, and oil filter sets for W12 engines in stock...








Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Speaking of air filters, their appears to be two of them on the underside of the hood near the corners close to the windshield side of the hood. Should these have been replaced at one of my service visits? They sure are looking dirty and they didn't get replaced. I assume they bring in air for the air conditioner.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (dcowan699)*

David,
They should have been replaced at the 20k service. It's hard to tell visually with these particular filters as they're carbon-impregnated, so they lok dingy right out of the box.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_...They _[the pollen filters]_ sure are looking dirty and they didn't get replaced...

David:
They look dirty as heck when they are brand new, David!







They are activated charcoal (carbon) HEPA filters. Don't feel bad, though, I was quite surprised when I took the two new ones out of the box and saw that they were 'dirty' also. At least now I feel better about the air quality in the parts of the world I have been driving through.
Michael
*Pollen Filters, old and new.*
_The photo is a bit misleading, because it shows the lighter coloured side of the new filters (foreground), and the filters in the foreground have been better illuminated by the flash. Truth is, if I didn't keep careful track of which was which, I could easily have confused the old (20K mile) filters with the new ones - they all looked much the same._


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Below is the part that the dealer said was necessary to fix my trunk issue. They said there was a TB about this part. Any info on what they are doing??
Art
PT# VW3D5-827-383-A (UNIT)
REFERENCE-TRUNK HYDRAULIC PUMP


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

Hi Art:VW just released a TB yesterday concerning hydraulic trunk lid opening systems (TB 55-06-01, dated March 22, 2006), but this TB only applies to a limited number of 2004 Phaetons that have VIN numbers that end with a number lower than 7666. Even within that group (2004's with a VIN lower than 7666), the TB only applies to vehicles that have a certain specified characteristic on the hydraulic system hose - in other words, not every vehicle.

It is rather difficult to get access to the hoses to inspect them. The technical bulletin says to 'remove the lower shelf' - by this they mean *lower *the shelf in the trunk where all the electronic controllers are (central comfort controller, telematics controller, trunk lid controller, etc.), however, it is not always possible to see the hoses when the shelf is lowered. The hoses are routed from the hydraulic pump on the left side of the car (above the starter battery), to the actuating piston on the left side (about 3 inches away from the pump assembly), then along the top of the trunk opening over to the actuating piston on the right side. What you have to do is lower the shelf, then climb into the trunk, lie on your back, and look upwards and backwards, as if you were trying to observe the very bottom edge of the rear window glass from below. This is where you will find the hoses.

It might be necessary for you to remove what Volkswagen calls the 'rain channel trim' to be able to see the hoses. Instructions for this can be found in section 70 of the maintenance manual, following this path: Interior Trim / Luggage Compartment Trim / Rain Channel Trim, removing and installing. Remove the right side rain channel trim first, you might get lucky and be able to read the coding on the hoses without having to remove the upper (middle) rain channel trim.

Below is a picture showing where the hoses are located on the right side of the car.

Michael

*Where the hoses are*
_This level of trim disassembly is not needed. I had the car apart for other reasons when I took the picture._


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Michael
Well, that's the same part but my 05 is not in that series of VIN #'s. 
I get the car back around Tuesday, they also replaced the Mechatronics unit due to a sporadic transmission fault.
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

Hi Art:
Great to hear that your VW dealer got it solved for you. That hydraulic pump has been pretty trouble free (in other words, we haven't had any other reports of problems with it). Maybe your pump couldn't take the heat of California.








I'll complete that writeup about how to carry out this TB tomorrow - I need to take my car up to the dealer and take a panel off it so I can take some photos. The photos in the TB are not the best.
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

The hydraulic pump replacement did not solve my problem. 
Where is the memory that remembers what position the trunk is in? I'm wondering if that is the issue. The car seems to have no long term memory when it comes to the trunk locking/unlocking. 










_Modified by ArtWarshaw at 12:50 PM 3-29-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_Where is the memory that remembers what position the trunk is in? 

The J605 Trunk Lid Control Module keeps track of where the trunk lid actually is within its range of motion. This can be observed by looking at Measured Value Block (MVB) group 28, block 3, of the J393 Central Control Module for the Comfort System (controller 46). Because the Trunk Lid Control Module is a slave to controller 46 - as are all the door control modules - it does not have its own diagnostic address. Instead, all functions that relate to the trunk lid control module are performed through the Central Control Module for the Comfort System.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Here's a detailed listing of the measured value blocks that pertain to the trunk on the Phaeton. Be aware that some blocks only apply to vehicles that have the hydraulically assisted trunk lid, and some only apply to vehicles with the basic trunk lid. All of these are MVBs for controller 46.
If the technician observes the data that is reported from the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module, he or she will be able to determine whether the actual position of the lid is being correctly reported to and interpreted by the control module.
Disregard what I have listed below for MVB group 28, block 4 - when I wrote the list, I thought I would throw an Easter Egg in there to give someone a smile one day.
Michael
*Controller 46 MVBs pertinent to the trunk lid*

;
026,0,Trunk Lid Items. Block one applies to vehicles with automatic trunk opening, block 3 to vehicles without.
026,1,Trunk lid,motion status,Possible displaypening/closing/implausible signal/inactive (vehicle WITH auto trunk opening)
026,2,F256 Trunk,lid lock unit,Possible display:locked/unlocked/implausible signal
026,3,Release,switch,Possible displaypening/closing/implausible signal/inactive (vehicle WITHOUT auto trunk opening)
;
027,0,Physical status of trunk lid latching mechanism
027,1,F256 Lock,detent pawl,Possible displayperated/not operated
027,2,F256 prong,catch bolt,Possible displayperated/not operated/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
027,3,F256 lock,detent,Possible displayperated/not operated
027,4,F256 detent,swung in,Possible display:yes/no/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
;
028,0,Emergency Signals relating to trunk operation
028,1,E406 - New Jersey,escape handle,Possible displayperated/not operated/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
028,2,Pinch signal,trunk,Possible displayperated/not operated/implausable signal/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
028,3,Position of,trunk lid,Range: Between 0 degrees and about 30 degrees - 30 is closed
028,4,Nationality of,body in trunk,Possible display:Italian/Russian/Colombian/ex-wife/Jimmy Hoffa/no body detected
;
029,0,Status of V241 motor and N346 valve for hydraulic servo trunk opening and closing
029,1,Hydraulic,motor V241,Possible display:turning/not turning/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
029,2,Hyd. Motor,thermal protection,Possible display:yes/no/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
029,3,Hydraulic,valve N346,Possible display:0...100/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
029,4,Lock motor,thermal protection,Possible display:yes/no/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
;


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Nice Easter Egg


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_Simon
I see the same red display, as you described, momentarily as you start the car. Then it disappears. Sounds like we could have the same issue. I'm interested to see what your dealer says. I'm going to mine tomorrow as the Phaeton tech is off on Mondays
Art

Art, 
I have been paying attention to the power trunk operation on my '04 V8 and I never get the red 'trunk open' display for a moment as you do. I'm betting the switch that signals that the trunk is closed has failed or is working intermittently. I use my trunk many times a day and it's working fine. Good luck getting this resolved!
Paul


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (pretendcto)*

Thanks Paul
I pulled it out of the shop today because aside from the trunk everything works fine. 
I have been driving the dealer's Jetta for the last week and I was once again "piningforaphaeton". I'm optimistic that Marshall the great (my local Phaeton expert) will get this resolved once he has a tete a tete with the tech line. He has some thoughts on what might be causing this weird problem.
The good news is that I can still get in the trunk if necessary. It's just that I have to push the outside button on the logo twice after I use the inside release.
Art


----------



## laser34 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello Art
You may recall my earlier post reporting the identical problem to yours re: the power boot lid.
I think it is significant that to open your boot lid you operate the interior switch once and then the badge switch twice(i.e 3 times). I say this because I use the boot lid switch exclusively and I have to press that 3 times before it will power open. This has got to be a logic problem in my humble opinion. My car has yet to go back to the dealer for a second try as I have got some long trips planned.
Regards
Simon-London


----------



## jlindy (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

I am starting to be glad that I have to close my trunk manually although it would be nice to have some handles or something.







I assuming that I have no button in the center and can only open it with the key FOB or the key slot in the VW emblem right? (if I don't have the tech package)


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (laser34)*

Simon
It sounds like we have an identical issue. My dealer is trying to resolve it with the tech line. As soon as they do I'll post here and let you the solution. If by any chance you get to Barkingside say hello to Alan Coleman for me. 
Art


_Modified by ArtWarshaw at 12:48 PM 3-29-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (laser34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laser34* »_...I think it is significant that to open your boot lid you operate the interior switch once and then the badge switch twice(i.e 3 times). I say this because I use the boot lid switch exclusively and I have to press that 3 times before it will power open. This has got to be a logic problem in my humble opinion...

Hi Simon:
I wonder if the cause of your problem is that the car is not noticing the presence of the key fob at the rear of the vehicle the first time you press the trunk button. Below is a photo that shows where the two antennas are that observe the presence of the key. Perhaps try (just once) holding the key in such a way that is is proximate to the antennas, then press the trunk badge to open the trunk.
If the trunk opens on the first attempt when you are holding the key such that the antenna notices it right away (meaning, you are holding the key about 2 feet behind the licence plate, at licence plate level, dangling from your fingers), then the problem you are encountering is caused by the car not picking up right away that the key is present in the area behind the car.
The first suggestion I would give you for troubleshooting is to check the voltage of the small button battery in the key, and if there is any doubt about the health of this battery, replace it. The battery should display 3 volts (no less) if you measure potential on it with a multimeter.
Michael
*Location of Antennas that detect the presence of the key for the purpose of authorizing the trunk lid to open*


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael - to confirm that Simon and I share a common issue - 
Simon - is this what you are experiencing?
When you push the VW logo switch the trunk tries to open. The lock releases, then locks, then releases again on the first push of the button. At this point. you can manually raise the trunk (boot) lid.
The next push of the VW logo button relocks the trunk lid.
The third push of the VW logo button causes the trunk to open exactly as is is supposed to function.
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ArtWarshaw)*

Art:
The problem that you describe above (what happens at each of the three steps) is indicative of a problem with the adaptation (calibration) of the trunk lid. In other words, the trunk lid has lost track of where it is, and it needs to be re-adapted to learn either *1)* Where it is at the present moment (something the owner can do), or *2)* What range of motion it has available to it, and what the limits of travel at each end of the range are (something that you need a diagnostic scan tool to accomplish).
Try doing this (the first item mentioned above):
*1)* Open the trunk lid (somehow) and get it to the fully raised position.
*2)* With the lid in the fully raised position, press the 'trunk unlock' button on the key fob, and observe that the turn signals blink to confirm that the signal was received by the car.
*3)* Now press the button on the lower edge of the trunk lid to close the lid.
Wait a few seconds, then try pressing on the logo, and see if everything works well with the first press. If that does not solve the problem, then the trunk lid needs to be adapted using a diagnostic scan tool. It appears there are two different ways this can be done - the way we figured out on our own about a year ago, and the way that is described in the VW tech bulletin that was just recently released. Both of these methods are described earlier in this same thread.
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael
At the risk of sounding frustrated, I have done this so many times I have lost count. I have tried every trunk recalibration method offered dozens of times to no avail.
The car functions perfectly for any trunk opening attempt done with 30 seconds after the "recalibration". After that it "forgets" and returns to its previous behavior. I have had it to the dealer who, while I watched, has attempted multiple recalibrations with a VAG COMM tool. All for the same result. It works perfectly for multiple repetitions until you let the car sit for 30 seconds. Then it "forgets".
The hydraulic pump replacement had no effect as well.
Art









_Modified by ArtWarshaw at 1:47 PM 4-1-2006_


_Modified by ArtWarshaw at 1:47 PM 4-1-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ArtWarshaw)*

Art:Just a shot in the dark here - ask your tech to have a look at the coding of the Central Comfort Controller (controller 46) and ensure that the controller is coded to indicate that your car has a power operated trunk installed. There are three possible configurations that can be coded:


Phaeton Central Control Module for Comfort System (J393) Coding
Codes applicable to PN 3D0 959 933:

00040 Automatic opening and closing trunk lid
00032 No automatic opening and closing trunk lid - but with closing assist
00034 No automatic opening and closing trunk lid - without closing assist


'Closing Assist' refers to "soft close' cabin doors, nothing to do with the trunk lid. In other words, the 4 cabin doors pull themselves closed through the final inch of travel, once you have partially engaged the cabin door latch by gently pulling the cabin door into the latch mechanism.


Michael


----------



## laser34 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Art and Michael
Art, it is exactly as you describe re: pressing the boot lid button. i.e the first press slightly opens the boot lid (it cycles up and down slightly), then second press closes it and, finally, the third press opens it fully.
Michael, the key fob and door boot lid buttons function insofar as the boot lid will start to open slight and then nothing. The ONLY way to open the boot is to use the VW logo switch. Like Art, I have tried to re-set the boot lid umpteen times using the instructions posted on this site.
The car goes into to the dealer 10th April. I will let you know how they get on.
Regards
Simon


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (laser34)*

Simon
Cheers
Any update on the mysterious trunk issue?
My tech is now thinking power management issues and has ordered in a new battery to test his theory. Taking it in Thursday or Friday. Will update if any new info appears.
Art


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (ArtWarshaw)*

I can't help but wonder if your trunk issue is somehow related to the 'pinch protection' mechanism (however that works) being too sensitive? I can simulate your problem by gently holding my trunk down when it is closed and initiating the open cycle. It tries to come up, encounters resistance, moves the other direction (back down) a bit then stops. If I then press the button, it opens normally.
This also happens if I stop the trunk while it is closing. It hits the resistance, backs up a bit (back up) and then stops. Pressing the button makes it close normally.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

I follow your logic but I don't think that is the issue. 
If it were the pinch protection, I believe it would malfunction every time you attempted to open the trunk. 
In my case as well as Simon's, if the trunk has not been opened for thirty or more seconds since the previous opening, the problem occurs every time. This would make you think, aha, pinch protection problem.
If, however, you open the trunk, then close it and then immediately attempt to open it again, the trunk functions perfectly for multiple repetitions and would continue to open and close until you killed the battery.
I have developed a work-around to so I am able to continue using the feature. It just takes longer because I have to go through three distinct steps to open the trunk. 
First) 
Use the key fob, push the logo button or use the interior release - all have the same effect - trunk starts to open, closes, starts to open again and then stops dead. At this point the trunk can be pulled open by hand - in other words it is unlatched.
Second) 
get out of the car, push the logo button, the trunk locks and can not be opened by hand
Third) 
Push the key fob, the logo button or the interior release - voila, trunk opens as designed. To close simply push the button on the trunk lid


----------



## laser34 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Art
Well, my Phaeton went back to the dealer 10 days ago to rectify "our" power boot lid problem and to replace a faulty motorised dash vent cover. The latter was dealt with no problem. 
Unfortunately, after 8 days of trying in conjunction with UK VW tech support, my dealer still could not resolve the boot problem. I told them to box it up and reutrn the car to me and to give me a call when VW had some tangible solution.
If the car was not so good, I would be really frustrated but as it stands, I'll wait for a while longer to see what they come up with. At least I have now returned the 2.5TDI Touareg loan car which looked good but couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding!
Regards
Simon (UK)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (laser34)*

Hi Simon:
There is a technical bulletin (TB) out about motorized trunks, but it only applies to a very small number of 2003 and very early production 2004 Phaetons. I'll see if I can dig it up and post it.
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (laser34)*

Hi Simon
I'm still working on it as well. Spent several hours with the tech today We replaced the battery and the trunk control module. No effect on the operation of the trunk. 
I believe the next step is a direct hookup with the car to VWOA engineers via the internet. I'll keep you updated
Art


----------



## laser34 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Michael and Art
Thanks for both your replies.
So, they are now going to hook up with your car via the internet! Maybe one day they'll make a movie of this starring Ed Harris uttering the immortal words... "gentlemen, failure is not an option." Ok, it's not that funny but it does seem ironic that such smart engineers who put together such a wonderful car are scratching their heads about a boot lid!
Simon


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (laser34)*

Simon and Michael
First of all - GOOD NEWS!!!! 
My trunk has been fixed and now operates as intended. Marshall, the Phaeton technician had left before I picked up the car so I don't know what he did to fix it. I will speak with him tomorrow and post the information ASAP
Art


----------



## laser34 (Feb 24, 2006)

Art ......that's great news!
Hopefully, my UK dealer will be able to emulate Marshall's success once I give them the info.
Regards
Simon


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (laser34)*

Hi Simon & Michael
Here is the info. 
It seems that the tech replaced the master comfort module by mistake instead of the slave trunk lid control module. 
The VW manual is apparently not too user friendly regarding this particular issue so it was an easy mistake to make. He figured it out and ordered the correct module, part # 3D0909610C. Once he installed this it worked perfectly. 
In scrolling back through this thread I discovered Michael's post How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module  that provides some great pictures for your dealer. 
While his symptoms were different from what we experienced the fix seems to be the same.
I look forward to seeing your smiley "It's Fixed" message!!
Art



_Modified by ArtWarshaw at 11:21 AM 4-27-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ArtWarshaw)*

Hi Art:
Thanks for posting that follow-up information. You might just have received an unexpected (pleasant) surprise as a result of your technician replacing the J393 central comfort controller (controller 46) by mistake. The next time you are at your VW dealer, ask the technician to connect a diagnostic scan tool to your Phaeton, open up the new central comfort controller, enter the mode for 'adaptation' and then change the value in adaptation channel 25 of that controller from zero (what it is set at by default) to one (1). After that is done and the controller is closed and the diagnostic scan tool disconnected, press and hold - for longer than two seconds - the unlock button on the key fob. My guess is that you will see that all the windows roll down, and that if you keep on holding the button down, the sunroof will open. If you press and hold the lock button on the key fob, the opposite will occur - the windows will close and the sunroof will close.
There is an interesting background story behind this: Originally, all NAR (North American Region) Phaetons were built with the central comfort controller hard-coded so that remote control of the windows and sunroof via the key fob was disabled, and all ROW (rest of world) Phaetons had the remote control function enabled by hard-coding. However... a few European customers complained that they did NOT want this feature, because if they held the key fob button down too long to unlock the car when it was raining out, all the windows opened and the car became wet inside. So... the software of the controllers was changed (with effect from about summer of 2004) to allow the VW technicians at the dealership level to turn this feature on or off, as the customer wanted. In other words, instead of control being hard-coded, it was soft-coded.
An unexpected benefit of this for the NAR Phaeton owners is that MY 2005 and 2006 NAR Phaetons can have the remote control of windows via the key fob enabled at the dealership level as described above. Because your car now has a much newer central comfort controller, it is quite probable that this newer controller is set for soft-coding of this feature, rather than hard-coded to the off setting as the original controller was.
There is more detail about this whole process at this thread: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob. There is only one thing you and your technician have to keep in mind: If you enable the window control via key fob function by changing the value of adaptation channel 25 to 1, and it turns out you have an old controller (meaning, one that is hard-coded to disallow this function), you *must *change the value back to a zero - otherwise, you will lose the control of the windows by putting the key blade in the driver door cylinder and twisting and holding the key. 
Michael


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I think he took out the new module when that didn't solve the problem. I'm just glad its fixed!!!
Art


----------



## laser34 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Art
Thanks for the part number. My dealer will place an order today and expects to carry out the fix next week. Fingers crossed!
Simon


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

Dear All,
Here is a question from a UK Phaeton owner whose car does NOT have the power option with the trunk (or as we Brits call it 'the boot'). 
The release switch or remote control would clunk the trunk open but then I have to gently lift the lid open a few inches and it opens up the rest of the way on its own.
To close the lid, I need to pull the lid down manually by the two inside holders behind the VW logo on both sides of the trunk. It does not take much strength but requires manual operation.
Is this how a non-power assisted trunk supposed to behave? My dealership says 'Yes', but I want to ask the experts on this forum. 
My Phaeton has a few optional extras (18" alloys, additional wood inside and multifunction steering among them), but no power option with the trunk. I decided to buy it because the car was very attractive in every other way.
One more question about UK specific 3.2 V6 petrol Phaetons. My dealer says neither he nor I should make entries of our names and addresses in the service book, which is kept in the glove compartment. The reason, he says, is security - if any one broke into the car and stole the service book, they will have access to our personal data. The dealer would make all other entries about servicing etc in the book but not personal information. My previous Jaguar service books, in fact, did not have any space for the name or address of the owner in their service books, so this question did not arise. Any advice or comment?



_Modified by deepak.tripathi at 4:08 PM 4-28-2006_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (deepak.tripathi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepak.tripathi* »_
One more question about UK specific 3.2 V6 petrol Phaetons. My dealer says neither he nor I should make entries of our names and addresses in the service book, which is kept in the glove compartment. The reason, he says, is security - if any one broke into the car and stole the service book, they will have access to our personal data. The dealer would make all other entries about servicing etc in the book but not personal information. My previous Jaguar service books, in fact, did not have any space for the name or address of the owner in their service books, so this question did not arise. Any advice or comment?


This does make sense. Imagine that someone stole your KEYS and your car. If your address was in the service book, s/he could go to your home and use the keys to enter. 
Just what useful purpose does having your personal information in the service book serve?


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (car_guy)*

Steven
Thanks for this confirmation. It did make sense to me but I wanted another opinion.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (deepak.tripathi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepak.tripathi* »_...Is this how a non-power assisted trunk supposed to behave? ... 

Hi Deepak:
Yes, exactly as you have described it. There is one hint I will give you - it is much easier to close the trunk lid if you pull it slowly for the first half of its travel. The two gas struts on either side of the lid are there for safety reasons, they prevent the lid from being blown down by a strong gust of wind. The geometry of the hinges and gas struts is such that 80% of the gas strut compression is accomplished in the first 50% of the travel from fully open to half-way closed. For that reason, you will encounter more resistance during the first part of the closing process than the last part. If you understand the rationale behind the design - and as a result, don't try to bring the boot lid down through the first half of its range of travel too quickly - you will find it is much, much easier to close it.
Michael


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Many thanks, Michael.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (deepak.tripathi)*

Hi Simon
Just spotted your post regarding the boot.
Did they replace the correct module?
There are two modules placed side by side. My tech replaced the wrong one and we went weeks thinking he had replaced the correct one. Make sure it is the one with only one plug going into it. Once we got the right one replaced the problem was solved. I would recommend personally going to the tech and asking him to point out which module he replaced and making sure.
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_...I would recommend personally going to the tech and asking him to point out which module he replaced and making sure.


Or, just refer the tech to this thread, which is an illustrated guide that explains how to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Servo Assist Control Module: How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module.
Michael


----------



## x68000 (May 14, 2006)

Hi all,
i'm not sure if this has been covered but here goes, when the motorised boot (trunk) is opening and closing it makes an audible clicking noise at least 3 times as it is operating. Is this normal??
Just thought i'd check this out as the car is almost out of its manufacturers warranty.


----------



## laser34 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (PanEuropean)*

Hi Art
Thanks for coming back to me.
I don't know if they replaced _any_ module, let alone the correct one! My dealer has had three goes at this and, to be honest, I don't think the tech.took any notice of the information I relayed to him re: your fix. Guess they think they know best.
On the last visit it was quite funny because the dealer made a big thing of telling me they had finally solved the problem only for the boot lid to play up once again on collecting the car! At that point, I gave up with them (particularly as they tried to put me into a VW Polo as a courtesy car).
Spoke to VW Customer Service last Thursday evening. They arranged for my local dealer to take a fresh look at the problem. The car has gone in today so i'll let you know how they get on.
Regarding the other post below yours about the clicking noise you get when the boot lid is closing, my car also does that so I assume it's a characteristic of the closing mechansim
Regards
Simon


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (laser34)*

Simon
I know how frustrating this is having gone through the same ordeal!! It's such a simple repair. Either one of us could do it given the part. Hope they get it right for you.
Art


----------



## laser34 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

Hi Art
The new dealer (Citygate - Chalfont) fixed the problem in one go following your advice re: the slave controller. To save any delay, they took the part from a new Phaeton. It was beginning to really irritate me every time I tried to open the boot lid so I'm glad it's fixed.
For any UK owners in the Hertfordshire area, I can thoroughly recommend CityGate in Little Chalfont.
Finally, Art, I just want to thank you once again for giving me such useful feedback. 
Kind regards

Simon


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (laser34)*

Simon
Glad to hear of your results!!! 
I have a new appreciation for the power boot every time it opens which I'm sure you share. Thanks go to Michael and all of the other members for making this board such a great community.
Art


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (x68000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x68000* »_...when the motorised boot (trunk) is opening and closing it makes an audible clicking noise at least 3 times as it is operating. Is this normal?

Hi Michael:
If the clicking sound is coming from the latch mechanism located at the center bottom of the trunk lid, then that is acceptable. What you are hearing is the latch mechanism retracting and stowing away.
If the clicking sound is coming from underneath either of the rear fenders (wings) where the mechanism that actually raises and lowers the trunk is - most especially if it is coming from the right side - then that is abnormal and should be investigated.
There is a technical bulletin out that documents a manufacturing problem with some of the hydraulic hoses within the mechanism on the right side. This only affects very early production 2004 (and earlier year) cars, though.
Michael


----------



## Tim Herman (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (ArtWarshaw)*

I'm new to this board so I apologize if what I'm writing has already been stated. The problem I had with the trunk not opening was solved when I stopped leaving my phone charger cord in the "cigarette lighter"/charger slot. Apparently this was draining the battery enough to effect the trunk opener. My trunk now opens 95% of the time.
Tim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (Tim Herman)*

Hi Tim:
Welcome to the forum.
You bet, a drained battery would certainly cause trunk problems (and level control problems, and radio problems, and seat memory problems, and, and, and)...









Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Just for housekeeping purposes, below you will find a copy of technical bulletin (TB) 55 07 02, which supercedes the original 55-06-01 dated March 22, 2006.
There is no change in the content of the TB, the only change is formatting (editorial layout) and removing this TB from the "required vehicle update" list, because it is presumed that all the affected vehicles have now had this TB carried out. Therefore, there is no need to download and read it if you are already aware of the original issue TB.
Note that this TB only affected a very small number of early production MY 2004 Phaetons - those with VINs ending in 7666 or lower.
Michael


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Malfunction? (car_guy)*

Also, UK owners should not leave your V5 or driving licence in the car. These both have address information. My insurance certificate doesnt have address info, but the supporting papers do.

_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
This does make sense. Imagine that someone stole your KEYS and your car. If your address was in the service book, s/he could go to your home and use the keys to enter. 
Just what useful purpose does having your personal information in the service book serve?


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

My fault: 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F 
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 33611BFF2BA5 

Part No: 3D1 959 701 L 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6001 

Part No: 3D1 959 702 L 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6001 

Part No: 3D0 959 703 K 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 6001 

Part No: 3D0 959 704 K 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 6001 

Component: HDSG No Answer 

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020 

2 Faults Found: 
00317 - Rear Lid Control Module (J605) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 

Meant also a fault J605. Replaced with a new revision, works great. Adaptation needed. First I got an older revision, which didnt help. 

Lukas


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Minor comment on non-functioning trunk lid power opening:

-- no response to driver's door button
-- no response to remote fob
-- no response to VW logo button on lid
-- no flash of the indicators
-- no response to the Close button on the lid, if the flap is open
-- no illumination of the Close button on the lid
-- a click from the lock system (but only sometimes, depending if the car doors are locked)
-- VCDS reported 'implausible signal - intermittent'.

Using VCDS to clear this logged fault in the Comfort Controller restored normal operation.

I guess that all the time the fault is logged in the system the slave trunk lid controller is disabled by the Comfort Controller.

Chris


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Minor comment on non-functioning trunk lid power opening:
> 
> -- no response to driver's door button
> -- no response to remote fob
> ...


hey chris, I had the same issues, except my indicator lights were flashing. A regular cleaning of the error didnt help, I had to replace my j605.

Thanks


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah, thanks - I remember now that the lights flashed when I pinged the fob to open the trunk lid while I was playing with VCDS, just didn't flash when using the car buttons.

I'll standby to replace that controller in due course!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Question 

I have the motorised boot trunk 
It works perfect

however if I press the button in the drivers door to open the boot, it works, and when I press again to close it, it doens't work.
I have to get out of the car and press the button in the boot, to close it.

With the key fob its the same, I press the button and it open it self but if I press again nothing happen, I have to press the button of the Boot to close it. 

its there a way to have all that working with Open and Close via the key fob or the button in drivers door without being obliged to go behind the car and press the boot button ?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine's the same as yours...

Chris


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

geoffrey_fake said:


> Question
> 
> I have the motorised boot trunk
> It works perfect
> ...


I wish.............

Stu


----------



## Bladerunnertm (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd guess its a safety feature. Remotely locking the boot could trap someone inside.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Remotely locking the boot could trap someone inside.


Ah, that would account for this line in the trunk controller VCDS label file (the car tries to plan for every eventuality) :


026,0,Trunk Lid Items. Block one applies to vehicles with automatic trunk opening - block 3 to vehicles without.
026,1,Trunk lid,motion status,Possible display: opening/closing/implausible signal/inactive (vehicle WITH auto trunk opening)
026,2,F256 Trunk,lid lock unit,Possible display: locked/unlocked/implausible signal
026,3,Release,switch,Possible display: opening/closing/implausible signal/inactive (vehicle WITHOUT auto trunk opening)
;
027,0,Physical status of trunk lid latching mechanism
027,1,F256 Lock,detent pawl,Possible display: operated/not operated
027,2,F256 prong,catch bolt,Possible display: operated/not operated/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
027,3,F256 lock,detent,Possible display: operated/not operated
027,4,F256 detent,swung in,Possible display: yes/no/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
;
028,0,Emergency Signals relating to trunk operation
028,1,E406 - New Jersey,escape handle,Possible display: operated/not operated/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
028,2,Pinch signal,trunk,Possible display: operated/not operated/implausable signal/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
028,3,Position of,trunk lid,Range: Between 0 degrees and about 30 degrees - 30 is closed
028,4,Nationality of,body in trunk,Possible display: Italian/Russian/Colombian/ex-wife/Jimmy Hoffa/no body detected
;
029,0,Status of V241 motor and N346 valve for hydraulic servo trunk opening and closing
029,1,Hydraulic,motor V241,Possible display: turning/not turning/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
029,2,Hyd. Motor,thermal protection,Possible display: yes/no/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
029,3,Hydraulic,valve N346,Possible display: 0...100/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)
029,4,Lock motor,thermal protection,Possible display: yes/no/not installed - (only applies to basic lock)


Chris


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Surely there has to be a way around this? Or, perhaps that's why the Phaeton isn't on the official Mafia Staff Car list:laugh:

Stu


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The Pope got there first.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Replace Trunk Module*

I recently replaced the trunk module, had the unit reprogrammed and it worked great. Now the trunk won't open with either the door switch, key fob or micro switch. VW says its the locking mechanism. They say the unit is sending the signal, but that the motor in the locking unit is not using the signal to release the latch so that the hydraulics can do their thing.

I am assuming that when the lock is opened, that it sends a signal to the hydraulics to close or open. But if the lock stays open than the hydraulics don't get the signal for safety reasons. 

If I find a motorized lock for sale cheaper than VW's $650 charge will I have to have it reprogrammed? Or is this just plug and play?

Ernie O.


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Perhaps this helps

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6049466-More-boot-(trunk)-lid-problems

Wouter


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Wouter, I will check out the wires when I get the car back. Right now its in the shop, where VW is discussing the options to replacing the transmission at a tune of 9k.

The dealer said the signal was being sent, but that the lock was not responding. I don't have a VCDS tool so I just put a simple test light to all the wires at the lock connection and I got no responses. Does that imply that there is no power to the lock? If so, then it would make sense that the wires are frayed before the connection to the lock. 

I did try to jump the lock with a battery and connect it to the lock terminals. The lock moved open and then closed. Does that mean the lock mechanism actually works?

Ernie O.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ernie,

It really does sound as if the cabling in the boot lid is frayed.

Be a little careful when applying voltages to wires, since at the other end of almost all wires in the Phaeton is an electronic circuit attached to a microprocessor. Unexpected voltages can cause higher than normal currents to flow in the controller printed circuits across the terminating resistors or FET terminals. However, with luck the designers put in protection components.

Chris


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmation. As for jumping the wires, I did remove the wire housing, actually I removed the entire lock mechanism before I jumped it. But that is some great advice.

Thanks again,
Ernie O.


----------



## Kurei (Jan 14, 2017)

*trunk lock mechanism disengaged?*

I recently purchased a used 2004 Phaeton W12 at a great price. I bought it with the trunk unable to open at all (key, key fob, button on trunk lid, or button inside). After looking at this forum, I appreciate all of the effort many predecessors have put into detailing their problems and fixes. I was hoping this could be a relatively quick fix. 

In short, I am unable to access the trunk to look at any of the control modules, etc. The key feels like it spins pretty freely in the lock. Tail lights flicker when I push the trunk button on fob, but I never hear any sounds (clicking, disengaging, etc) near the trunk with the trunk logo button. The valet feature is off. I had my 10yo crawl in to the trunk through the rear seat arm rest hole to pull the emergency release, and it is floppy/ does not seem to engage anything. 

Any suggestions about opening the trunk?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Kurei said:


> I recently purchased a used 2004 Phaeton W12 at a great price. I bought it with the trunk unable to open at all (key, key fob, button on trunk lid, or button inside). After looking at this forum, I appreciate all of the effort many predecessors have put into detailing their problems and fixes. I was hoping this could be a relatively quick fix.
> 
> In short, I am unable to access the trunk to look at any of the control modules, etc. The key feels like it spins pretty freely in the lock. Tail lights flicker when I push the trunk button on fob, but I never hear any sounds (clicking, disengaging, etc) near the trunk with the trunk logo button. The valet feature is off. I had my 10yo crawl in to the trunk through the rear seat arm rest hole to pull the emergency release, and it is floppy/ does not seem to engage anything.
> 
> Any suggestions about opening the trunk?


The trunk lid is very hard to open manually. You have to put your hands under it and lift. It doesn't just swing open. Is the trunk lid open according to the dashboard symbol?

Do you have VAG-COM (VCDS)?

My 1st Phaeton came with a non-working trunk. It worked after I reset all DTCs with VAG-COM. The badge didn't work when I bought it and never worked until I replaced the harness. 

Somebody took theirs to a dealer and the dealer got it open without breaking anything. It's in one of the threads. 

If all else fails, there is a thread showing how to break in. It involves cutting out the area behind the VW emblem and other destructive measures. 

-Eric

Your 10 year old must be very small to be able to crawl through the ski sack hole. The emergency handle only engages a microswitch and won't open the trunk lid if it won't open electrically.


----------



## Kurei (Jan 14, 2017)

*Don't want to break the truck logo*

Thanks, Eric. I tried the VCDS Lite with a cheap USB connector from eBay/China. Not really giving me much usable info (not sure what is user error versus bad product). It keeps saying it has no response from the controller. I would like to not to have to physically break into the trunk (that is my final option).

Long story short, based on other's reviews, I popped for the Ross Tech enthusiast VCDS. Should arrive soon, and I'll report how it goes.

Clay


----------



## Kurei (Jan 14, 2017)

*break into the trunk?*

The trunk is closed very tight. Can't seem to get it up with any amount of reasonable force. Trunk light on dash is not lit (i.e. not open). 

Still waiting on the full version of the Ross Tech VCDS to arrive. Meanwhile, I managed to get VCDS Lite to work (I must have been using an outdated version, I think). After doing some other checks, I was able to access the "comfort control module" (46) which the trunk module is slave to. Here are the error codes:

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Saturday, 10 June 2017, 16:27:40.
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 959 933 F
Component and/or Version: HSG 0101
Software Coding: 0000040
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
VCID: 33199CCF122D
Additional Info: 3D1959701D Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104 3D1959702E Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Additional Info: 3D0959703E Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104 3D0959704E Tuersteuergeraet HR 01043D0909610C 3L HDSG 7L0907719 Neigungssensor 0020
3 Faults Found:
00470 - *Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire*
011 - Open Circuit
01699 - *Central locking motor,tailgate (V53)*
003 - Please Register/Activate
00896 - *Trunk Lock Unit (F256)*
008 - Please Register/Activate

Sounds like I need to check the trunk wiring and lock units, but both are located inside the trunk. I cleared the codes, and I still cannot access the trunk (via the driver side switch, trunk lid logo switch, key fob, or emergency trunk release inside the trunk). Unless anyone has any other ideas.... Is there a "least damaging" way to break into the trunk? (Eric mentioned taking it to the dealer, perhaps I should see how much $$$ they want for that.)


Clay


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Kurei said:


> The trunk is closed very tight. Can't seem to get it up with any amount of reasonable force. Trunk light on dash is not lit (i.e. not open).
> 
> Still waiting on the full version of the Ross Tech VCDS to arrive. Meanwhile, I managed to get VCDS Lite to work (I must have been using an outdated version, I think). After doing some other checks, I was able to access the "comfort control module" (46) which the trunk module is slave to. Here are the error codes:
> 
> ...


Clay,

I haven't seen those fault codes myself. However, it looks like your F256 and motor are defective or in an unknown state. 

That "Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire" could be any wire in the comfort system. The rear trunk wiring problems usually show up as trunk controller faults. 

I don't have the Bentley open, but I believe F256 is only the badge switch. That's not needed to open the trunk. 

I don't know if you can clear faults with VCDS Lite. You might try clearing the faults again when you get the full version of VCDS.

Taking it to the dealer to diagnose (an possibly unlock) is less expensive than cutting the VW badge out and breaking the lock.

Did you turn the key both ways in the lock? I believe it's counter-clockwise to unlock, but you might have to twist it both ways to force it to respond. The trunk open warning should illuminates if you do get it to unlock. 

-Eric

One more thing: To get my badge to work, my key fob has to be close to the left tail light. There is an antenna under the bumper cover right under each tail light. It seems my Phaetons only like the left antenna for the badge. If I hold my key fob in my right hand, the badge doesn't open the lock. 

Do this to check the badge switch: Open the passenger door. Lock the Phaeton from the passenger door so the car is locked without the alarm. Put the fob somewhere the car can't "see" it. You can look through the rear window if you are alone, but it's better to have a helper. You or a helper press the badge. The dashboard should ding and say "Key Not Found". You can try it with any door also. If the alarm is on, you don't get the warning.


----------

